# HCC remote coding



## 1010murthy (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi, 
my name is murthy , i am from visakhapatnam, andhra pradesh , india-531011
i have 2.5years exp in HCC coding in india only and i am a CPC coder.

i wish to takeup coding remotely.
is indians eligible for remote coding...? please let me know and this is my mail id : murthycpc@gmail.com

regards.

B.Srirama Murthy, CPC
+91-7892896086


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 5, 2017)

All of the remote HCC positions i have seen are directed to those who live in the US.


----------



## simam (Dec 5, 2017)

1010murthy said:


> Hi,
> my name is murthy , i am from visakhapatnam, andhra pradesh , india-531011
> i have 2.5years exp in HCC coding in india only and i am a CPC coder.
> 
> ...


You will have to be in touch with recruiter


----------



## 1010murthy (Dec 8, 2017)

*Remote coding*



simam said:


> You will have to be in touch with recruiter



Hi Simam,

how can i get in touch with the recruiter..? 
please kindly reply...


----------



## svishnupriyabio@gmail.com (Feb 20, 2018)

*seeking for remote or home based medical coding jobs - Living in USA*

Hi,
 Can you please let me know the option that I have 5 years experience in medical coding (both inpatient and outpatient coder)with an CPC certification. I am living in Michigan with an H4 visa. And what would be the opportunities further and how to get an work visa for medical coding or remote medical coding or home based medical coding. Please help me and guide me to how to get medical coding opportunities in USA.


----------

